# GPL Ecke



## mariob (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mich heute mal etwas mit freier Software für Leitsysteme auseinandergesetzt. Die Vielfalt ist groß, nicht alles ist frei und wer weiß was ich alles übersehen habe, könnten wir Sammelthread aufmachen für GPL Software für SPS, Visu usw? Die Frage ist nur wo......

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Question_mark (1 Juli 2011)

*Software made by egocentrics ..*

Hallo,



			
				mariob schrieb:
			
		

> freier Software für Leitsysteme auseinandergesetzt.



Sorry mario, jetzt muss ich mal kritisieren, da mir bekannt ist, das Du nicht in einem Garagenbetrieb beschäftigt bist ...

Ein Industriebetrieb kann es sich nicht leisten, irgendwelche zweifelhaften, im Hobby- oder Forschungsdrang ambitionierter Programmierer entstandenen Produkte in industrieller Umgebung einzusetzen (aber eben hauptsächlich nur, weil dieses Zeug kostenlos ist). 

Das ganze wird dann gnadenlos, wenn der selbstdarstellerische Hersteller der kostenlosen Software sich an irgendeinem Tag entschliesst, die Software nicht mehr weiter zu entwicklen und lieber "Höhner zu poppe" oder auch seine "Essensmarken zurück gibt".

Weil irgendetwas zur Zeit kostenlos erhältlich ist, also das Argument lasse ich nicht gelten. In der Industrie muss ein professionelles Produkt zum Einsatz kommen, ich muss mich auf regelmässige Updates und kompetente Ansprechpartner im Support verlassen können. 

Die GPL-Software ist zwar heute kostenlos, aber morgen zahlst Du richtig drauf ..

Oder anders gesagt, für das Hobby ist Free Software gut zum Lernen, aber in der Industrie ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Juli 2011)

@QM
Warum ist es deiner Meinung nach nicht möglich, dass eine Firma kommerzielle Software unter einer Open-Source Lizenz erstellt, bzw. dass der Kunde der das Produkt kauft den Quellcode dabei bekommt?
Und warum heißt GPL für dich kein Support?


----------



## Question_mark (1 Juli 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:
			
		

> @QM
> Warum ist es deiner Meinung nach nicht möglich, dass eine Firma kommerzielle Software unter einer Open-Source Lizenz erstellt, bzw. dass der Kunde der das Produkt kauft den Quellcode dabei bekommt?



Thomas, mal ganz ehrlich gesagt : Mich interessiert diese ganze Freeware und Lizenzgeschi..e nicht wirklich. Wenn ich ein kleines Helferlein oder Tool brauche, dann kaufe ich das eben, sofern das mein Problem lösen kann ...

Und leider haben auch so bekannte Firmen wie Inat /Softing auch ganz schöne Probleme, fehlerfreie Produkte zu liefern. 

Ich gebe gerne zu, wenn es sich um eine Steuerung für meine Jalousie oder Garagentor handelt, dann kann es auch mal Freeware sein. Aber nicht in der Industrie.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Juli 2011)

Mal angenommen Siemens stellt Step7 unter eine Open-Source Lizenz, wird es dadurch für dich automatisch schlecht und nicht benutzbar? 
Irgendwie lässt sich für mich hier kein Zusammenhang feststellen.

Hast du dir schonmal die Anmerkungen bei Siemens zu diversen Programmen angesehen, und nachgeguckt wie viel Open-Source Software Siemens selber einsetzt? Open-Source ist nicht nur GPL.

Und wenn man ein Programm unter eine OS-Lizenz stellt, heißt das noch nicht dass man dann alles verschenken muss.
Und GPL-Lizenz heißt auch nicht, dass ich das Programm für die ganze Welt im Quellcode veröffentlichen muss.

Ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet z.B. in einer Firma die kommerzielle Software nur unter als Open-Source entwickelt (http://www.intevation.de)


----------



## mariob (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
@QM, ich habe vor den Kram zuhause einzusetzen, da genügt mir das, in einer industriellen Umgebung geht das zwar prinzipiell auch, aber das habe ich an diesem Punkt nicht zu entscheiden.
Insofern keine Gefahr, mir ging es heute um die Grenzen der S7-200 Kommunikation, ob die überhaupt mit sowas zusammenspielt....
Trotzdem ist eine Übersicht nicht verkehrt.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## MSB (2 Juli 2011)

@QM
Schnapp dir mal ein Siemens-Panel, und schiebe die beiliegende CD in dein Laufwerk.
Abgesehen davon sind deine Programmierkünste die du bei deinem Kunden ablieferst,
du bist scheinbar ja viel mit Delphi unterwegs, wirklich per se besser als Open Source, nur weil du dafür ein Häufchen Kies verlangst?

Selbst wenn ich jetzt ein Standardprodukt ala WinCC hernehme, selbst dann programmiert man da selbst
noch eine mehr oder weniger beachtliche Zahl an C / VBA / VBS Routinen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bike (2 Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mir die Siemens InstallationsDVDs anschaue, ist dort inzwischen immer der Hinweis auf Opensource bzw. GPL zu lesen.
Daher die Software nicht mehr einsetzen? 

Gute Software hat mit guten Programmieren zu tun und nicht mit Lizenzen.


bike

btw: dann muss ein Apfel Tablett sein, denn Androit als Alternative ist ja freie Software.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Juli 2011)

Ich glaube das ganze läuft in die verkehrte Richtung. QM meinte sicher das es nicht ginge z.b. eine selbstgebastelte Visualisierung in einer Industieumgebung einzusetzen. Wenn man mal hier im Forum schaut hatten schon viele Leute die Idee eine Visu zu bauen und einiege haben es auch geschafft. PVBrowser fällt mir als Beispiel ein. Ich habe diese Visu mal live gesehen und ist auch alles schön und gut. Aber was passiert den wenn der Herr PVBrowser ausfällt ? Dann gibt es keinen Support, keine Weiterentwicklung, nichts...... Und auch auf dem Programmiermarkt kaum einen der sich damit auskennt. Jemand müsste sich im Notfall erst mühsam damit auseinandersetzen. Für einen Industriebetrieb in meinen Augen inakteptabel.

Entschuldige Herr PVBrowser wenn ich dich grade als Beispiel nehme. Ich habe grossen Respekt vor der Leistung und der Arbeit die in deinem Projekt steckt aber ich würde sie nie bei einem meiner Kunden einsetzen.


----------



## bike (2 Juli 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ganze läuft in die verkehrte Richtung. QM meinte sicher das es nicht ginge z.b. eine selbstgebastelte Visualisierung in einer Industieumgebung einzusetzen.



Ich würde nie etwas gebasteltes einem Kunden anbieten bzw einsetzen.
Doch wir haben auch eine Visualisierung in Delphi geschrieben und diese auf eine Siemenssteuerung aufgesetzt.
Da Delphi nicht die Zukunft ist, wird dieses Teil in der nächsten Version unter Linux laufen und in C und QT geschrieben sein.

Wenn es eine in sich geschlossene Maschine ist, kann es doch eine gute und sinnvolle Lösung sein etwas speziell angepasstes zu liefern.
Denn wenn ich mir die Visualisierungen von BigS anschaue, dann ist das mehr als gebastelt. 


bike


----------



## mariob (2 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
also um das ganze mal aufzugreifen, wie ich schon woanders andeutete, es geht mir um die Steuerung der heimischen Haustechnik. Da brauche ich keine Arlarmmodems, irgendwelche Drucker oder sonstwas. Ich möchte im Hausnetz von jedem PC möglichst mit einem Standardbrowser auf die Steuerungen zugreifen können. Der CP 243 IT bietet da schon etwas, aber das Java Geraffel geht mir auf den Kranz, wahrscheinlich auch wenn ich es richtig könnte. Pvbrowser geht da schon in die richtige Richtung, aber es geht mir halt um den Gesamtüberblick und da wäre auch anderen Mitgliedern sicher ein Stück weitergeholfen wenigstens einen Link zu haben. Und wenn man sowas ankeilt dann eben nicht bloß Visu, ich habe z.B. mal irgendwo gelesen es gäbe sowas wie Step5 für Linux. Nie gesehen, aber auch nicht intensiv danach gesucht. So auch einfach mal eine Übersicht von mir aus Kategorie Programmieren, Softplc, Visu, Dokumentation......
Ach ja und ich bin wieder beim Siclimat, das läuft bei uns auf einer Suse 8, wenn ich sehe was die da gemacht haben nur um Ihren eigenen Schrapel verkaufen zu können - furchtbar. Z.B. die Userverwaltung ist dort zum Linux im Siclimat selbst nochmal vorhanden und funktioniert nicht richtig.... Das ist aber nicht den Enwicklern geschuldet, sondern vielmehr den BWLern, Managern etc.. Dort geht es meiner Meinung nach nur noch ums Geld und das macht das Produkt dann so schlecht. Leider. Das können sich kleinere Firmen so nicht leisten (wie auch die Schmiergelder).

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Question_mark (2 Juli 2011)

*Bingo*

Hallo,



			
				LiLaStern schrieb:
			
		

> QM meinte sicher das es nicht ginge z.b. eine selbstgebastelte Visualisierung in einer Industieumgebung einzusetzen.



Du hast es begriffen, genau das habe ich gemeint ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juli 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Ach ja und ich bin wieder beim Siclimat, das läuft bei uns auf einer Suse 8, wenn ich sehe was die da gemacht haben nur um Ihren eigenen Schrapel verkaufen zu können - furchtbar. Z.B. die Userverwaltung ist dort zum Linux im Siclimat selbst nochmal vorhanden und funktioniert nicht richtig.... Das ist aber nicht den Enwicklern geschuldet, sondern vielmehr den BWLern, Managern etc.. Dort geht es meiner Meinung nach nur noch ums Geld und das macht das Produkt dann so schlecht. Leider. Das können sich kleinere Firmen so nicht leisten (wie auch die Schmiergelder).



Siclimat ist wirklich ein extrem abschreckendes Beispiel.
Schlechter und verkorkster kann eine Produktpflege wirklich nicht sein.
Von BS2000 oder Sinix nach Linux portiert, dazu noch eine Oracle-Datenbank und dann Ende. Weiterentwicklung oder Uberführung in ein anderes Produkt -> Fehlanzeige. Schlechter kann es ein 1-Mann-Betrieb auch nicht machen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## GLT (3 Juli 2011)

Siclimat ist m.W. ein Auslaufprodukt


----------



## mariob (3 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ist diese Info irgendwo offiziell nachzulesen?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## GLT (3 Juli 2011)

Ob es das auch zum Nachlesen gibt weiß ich nicht.

Die Systeme Unigyr, Visonik werden/wurden mit DESIGO abgelöst - soll auch für Siclimat gelten.


----------



## bike (3 Juli 2011)

Hallo Mario,

was brauchst du für deine Visualisierung?
Schon einmal daran gedacht mit nodave etwas selbst zu machen?

Es sind gute Beispiele dabei und ein paar Bilder sind in Delphi schnell gemacht.
Wenn du weißt was und wie anzeigen willst, dann könnte man da bestimmt etwas machen.


bike


----------



## mariob (4 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
@bike, den ganz groben Überblick habe ich schon, nodave wäre eine Option, mir schwebt aber eben was webbasiertes vor, was ich nicht zu Fuß komplett schreiben muß. Wenn man sowas ankeilt, kann man die vielen gleichen Kräfte auch bündeln und z.B. ein GPL Projekt draus machen. Das ist dann deutlich effektiver und wird funktionaler und wahrscheinlich bugfreier. Und sowas suche ich eigentlich.
Alternativ kann das auch ein Panel mit Webserver sein, wie schon geschrieben, der CP243 hat seine Grenzen. Ich will aber kein Panel.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (4 Juli 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @bike, den ganz groben Überblick habe ich schon, nodave wäre eine Option, mir schwebt aber eben was webbasiertes vor, was ich nicht zu Fuß komplett schreiben muß. Wenn man sowas ankeilt, kann man die vielen gleichen Kräfte auch bündeln und z.B. ein GPL Projekt draus machen. Das ist dann deutlich effektiver und wird funktionaler und wahrscheinlich bugfreier. Und sowas suche ich eigentlich.
> Alternativ kann das auch ein Panel mit Webserver sein, wie schon geschrieben, der CP243 hat seine Grenzen. Ich will aber kein Panel.
> 
> ...



Das mag ein löblicher Ansatz sein.

Doch meine Erfahrung sagt mir: 
Wer so etwas entwickelt stellt es nicht offen zum Download, denn damit muss in meisten Fällen Geld verdient werden.
Und wenn es offen steht, wird der Autor oftmals angemacht, wenn er keinen Support leisten will bzw kann.

Wenn es ist, kann ich dir helfen eine Oberfläche in Delphi zu bauen, den das kann ich.


bike


----------



## Jochen Kühner (4 Juli 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @bike, den ganz groben Überblick habe ich schon, nodave wäre eine Option, mir schwebt aber eben was webbasiertes vor, was ich nicht zu Fuß komplett schreiben muß. Wenn man sowas ankeilt, kann man die vielen gleichen Kräfte auch bündeln und z.B. ein GPL Projekt draus machen. Das ist dann deutlich effektiver und wird funktionaler und wahrscheinlich bugfreier. Und sowas suche ich eigentlich.
> Alternativ kann das auch ein Panel mit Webserver sein, wie schon geschrieben, der CP243 hat seine Grenzen. Ich will aber kein Panel.
> 
> ...



Für was Webbasiertes gibts hier ja auch schon ein Projekt um mit PHP auf die SPS zuzugreifen. (http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45550)

Wenns ne ziemlich einfache Visu werden soll, hab Ich auch auch in meiner Connection Lib schon ein Beispiel für was WPF Basiertes. Das könnte man natürlich auch Silverlight verwenden. (Link in meiner Signatur)


----------



## mariob (6 Juli 2011)

Danke Jochen,
danke, ist auch ein Weg, der Pvbrowser scheint mir allerdings zwischen Aufwand, Ergebnis und Voraussetzungen der gegenwärtig gangbarste zu sein, ich will mal sehen wieweit ich da komme. Bin vorerst beim Lesen, habe noch viele Fragen und schon das erstemal gescheitert, neues Spiel neues Glück.
Trotzdem fände ich eine GPL Ecke toll....

Nix für ungut
Mario


----------

